# To Montreal On VIA's Ocean (with photos)



## NS VIA FAN (Nov 14, 2009)

A couple of Vacation Days + the Remembrance Day holiday on Wednesday Nov. 11th gave me the time for a short trip to Montreal and an opportunity to ride VIA’s Ocean.

My trip when riding the Ocean usually begins with an Acadian Lines bus ride to connect with the train at the VIA Station in Truro, NS. But today I would be dropping my car off in the parking garage at YHZ (Halifax International Airport) so it would be available for a quick get-away when I returned by Air Canada Wednesday evening. I then took the shuttle bus downtown to the Westin Hotel (a former CN Hotel) which is adjacent to VIA’s Halifax Station.







I picked up my ticket which I had purchased on-line and only had a couple of minutes to wait before Sleeper check-in began about a half hour before departure at 1235. Fare was $278.00 + tax for single occupancy of a Deluxe Double Bedroom (with private washroom & shower) for the 840 mile overnight run. 360 deg. view here:

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/medi...ng_car/360.html






Today’s train was a 10 car Renaissance Consist:

VIA #15 Ocean

6400 F40

6424 F40

7011 Baggage

7228 Coach

7230 Coach

7312 Service (Coach Lounge)

7402 Diner

7308 Service (Sleeper Lounge)

7509 Sleeper

7501 Sleeper < I’m here

7525 Sleeper

7512 Sleeper






The configuration of the train with sealed diaphragms and the intermediate doors between cars usually left open permit unimpeded movement from end to end. The sleepers are not named but upon entering a car there is a mural of a theme that is carried throughout the car. Here’s “Vineyards - Nova Scotia” looking through from the vestibule of the adjacent car.






First call to lunch came just as we cleared the Halifax Station. I had the Salad with Grilled Chicken and Sun Dried Tomato Dressing ($8.) which was very good. After lunch on this sunny afternoon it was nice to just sit back in the Sleeper Lounge, read the paper and enjoy the complementary tea or coffee.






We began our climb into the Cobequid Hills west of Truro and a meet with the eastbound Ocean running a half-hour late at Folly Lake. It had been cold the previous couple of days and I noted there was still a dusting of snow on the higher elevations across the valley on the slopes at Ski Wentworth.

On to Moncton with an on time arrival at 1700. The train is fueled here and there was plenty of time to get off for a few pictures. The sleeper load had been light out of Halifax (lots of airline competition) but began to fill out now and would continue to do so the rest of the evening through northern New Brunswick and eastern Quebec.
















Near Pacific Jct about 14 miles out of Moncton we diverged from CN’s mainline and onto the Newcastle Subdivision which until recently had been the New Brunswick East Coast Railway. CN had sold this trackage to the shortline railway 10 years ago then in a surprise move last year, bought it back. They’ve done quite a bit of track work and the ride quality certainly shows it compared to my last trip. Using my GPS I noted we were doing a steady 60>65mph on the nearly straight track into Rogersville.

It was dark now and time for the second call to dinner. The Renaissance Diners were constructed by utilizing several unused Ren Sleeper Shells which have produced a very attractive layout. 360 deg. view here:

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/medi...ng_car/360.html

And a change from the last time I rode the Ocean…….Menu items are now priced “A la Carte” and quite reasonable: I started with the Ocean’s “signature” Fish Chowder…….thick and served with hot rolls. ($3.75). For the main course, BBQ Chicken with garlic mashed and corn salsa ($10.) There were also a couple of dessert items available for $3.25…….but I skipped this!

I spent some time in the lounge after diner then returned to my room.

We continued to make numerous stops at the stations through northern New Brunswick: Bathurst…….Petit Rocher…….Jacquet River etc…….adding to our passenger count with the train now pretty well filling up. Not bad for a Saturday night in November.

Campbellton was reached at 2150 and I got off and walked forward for some video as the units were fueled. Then it was onto Matapedia and a meet with the section arriving from Gaspe (the former Chaleur) which would be joined to our train here.

Crossing into Quebec we went back an hour from Atlantic to Eastern Time. The power was off for about 20 minutes while the trains were joined and we departed as a combined 15 car train at 2150ET. The Gaspe train consisted of Budd Stainless Steel cars (2 Chateau Sleepers, Skyline Dome, Coach and Baggage Car) but there is no access between the two sections to take advantage of the Dome car ahead.

I woke through the night and we were really rolling now…….having regained the CN mainline near Riviere-du-Loup. I checked my GPS for our location and we were on time and doing 80mph on the straight track running parallel to the St. Lawrence River. Soon we were slowing for the yard at Joffre and the back-up move into Charny across the river from Quebec City.

Out of Charny at 0450 am we were soon up to a steady 90mph easily overtaking any traffic along parallel Autoroute 20. Next stop was Drummondville 20 minutes early and we had to wait for our departure time.

I made my way to the diner shortly after it opened at 6am and had the continental breakfast: Hot Oatmeal and toast ($6). It was going to be nice day with the sun just coming up. On to St-Lambert then across the St. Lawrence on the mile long Victoria bridge arriving into Montreal at 0800, 20 minutes early.











I wanted to return by train but had to be back for work on Thursday morning…….so had to settle for a quick 70 minute flight on an Air Canada E-190 Wednesday evening.

Here's a link to my Trip Album:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/ghCBNS/VIAOcean...feat=directlink


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 14, 2009)

Great report & pictures! 

A few things surprised me.


Sleeper on VIA does not include meals?

There is no access between the 2 sections?

The consist of the Gaspe section did not indicate a diner. Is the dome part diner?


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Nov 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Great report & pictures!
> A few things surprised me.
> 
> 
> ...


Meals are only included in Sleeper on the Canadian and during the summer months and Christmas season on the Ocean when "Sleeper Touring Class" (the former Easterly Class) is offered. Ocean off-season Menu Here:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/useful-info/onboa...d-menus/ren15-1

The Ocean and Gaspe section (former Chaleur) are considered separate trains. At Matapedia, the Gaspe cars are just added ahead of the Ocean's baggage car so to access the other train a passenger would have to pass through the baggage car.

The Skyline Dome on the Gaspe section has a dining area but during the off-season, only snack items are available, Menu Here:

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/medi...st/out-gasp.jpg


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 14, 2009)

Great report and pics, I intend to ride this train next summer, the traveler beat me to the questions about meals and access between sections, good to know! Ive really enjoyed the corridor VIA trains, look forward to the Canadian and this train next year!


----------

